# ?

## ZZZhanna

: "...      8  2011.  14-03-14/15-10022 ,     :                    .     .
   ,            .   ,     . .."

         ,   .+.
  -   ?       ,       ?

----------


## mvf

: C 1  2011       .       26  2011 .  347.          (  )    ,         (  29  2010 .  02-03-10/05-14665   20  2011 .  14-03-09/05-74).  ,                   .

:      .          .

        IX    ,          29.06.2011  624       (  ).

  1  217     (   )            (  ).

  1  226  ,  ,     ,  ,       ,      224  .

   66      ̻     . .   ,    .

  ,                 .

   ,     :     . .         . .   ̻  ,  ,   ,      29.12.2006 255-             ,         .


..

----------


## ZZZhanna

, -  ..         ?    ,    " "     ,  - ?   :Wow:  :Razz:

----------

...   -   /...
  -      ...

----------

,     ?          ?

----------

:
   - ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

-       -   ...   ...

----------

,    ...   ?       ...

----------


## GSokolov

> 66      ̻     . .   ,    .
> 
>   ,                 .


 - .. , ,    ,   ,    "       ,    ,      ". ..      , __ .       /,   " " ,   ,      , -    .

----------


## tan223

> ,     ?          ?


   ,

----------


## GSokolov

> ,    ...   ?       ...


,    ,    .          , ,   ,       .      " " (  " ...")  , ..       . -    .

----------


## mvf

> ,


-   ...

----------

,     / ,      .     ,   ,     .      .

----------

**, 
?

----------

,     .

----------

...   ...

----------


## _

!     ( ):
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=2879

----------


## Sheri-lady

...  :Wink: .    -     . (     ,        ,    ..)

----------


## echinaceabel

> -   ?       ,       ?


   "  (  ". . "), 2011, N 35 (   ).

----------

08.09.11  14-03-14/15-10022 
.. ,                    08.09.11  14-03-14/15-10022



_: C 1  2011       .       26  2011 .  347.          (  )    ,         (  29  2010 .  02-03-10/05-14665   20  2011 .  14-03-09/05-74).  ,                   ._

:      .          .

        IX    ,          29.06.2011  624       (  ).

  1  217     (   )            (  ).

  1  226  ,  ,     ,  ,       ,      224  .

   66      ̻     . .   ,    .

  ,                 .

   ,     :     . .         . .   ̻  ,  ,   ,      29.12.2006 255-             ,         .

----------


## mvf

**,   #2    ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tan223

...
      ?
       ""...
,          **

----------

*mvf*, 
  ...  ...

----------


## mvf

... ... !

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


    ,    (          )   (  )     .

----------


## tan223

> ,    (          )   (  )     .


  ?    ... :Smilie: 
     ?

----------

,     ...      ...

 73 -  68
 69 -  73

     4-  . 15 -   /...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  :yes: 



> 73 -  68
>  69 -  73


??? .. - 69-68?   . .

----------


## tan223

> 


    ....

----------

...          :

 73 -  68
 69 -  73
 68 -  51

73 -  68
 69 -  73
68 -  51


* 69 -  51*

           ,    ...    ...

----------


## ..

,         ?    ?

----------


## _

> ,     ...      ...


 -       ... ...   ... -  :     ,     -   ...

----------

> ,         ?    ?


  -  ...      ...

----------


## mvf

> -


    ""   .  ?

----------


## _

> -


c    ...               ()  ...   " "  ,    40000      ...         ...      ...

----------


## tan223

> -  ...      ...


 

 :Smilie: 
         ,         ,  -  -

----------

99.9%,          ...

95%,   2012     ...

5%,    ... ,   90-    ...    -    ( )   ...       ,   - ...  ...

----------


## mvf

> 95%,   2012     ...


99,9% -  ,   .

----------


## tan223

> ,   90-    ...    -    ( )  ** ...       ,   - ...  ...


 ,   ,  **

----------

...

  ...        -   /...    ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ...
> 
>   ...        -   /...    ...


  :Smilie: 
 -          .          .

----------

/ ...   ...     ...

----------


## tan223

> -          .          .


      ,  ,        
  ,     /      ""  :Smilie: 
  - 2      ,       ,    ,

----------


## _

> ,     /      ""


 ,    ?  "    "    ...   ,    (  "  ")     ...

----------


## tan223

> ,    ?  "    "    ...   ,    (  "  ")     ...


  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 


   ,        ,             :Wink:

----------


## GSokolov

> -   /...    ...


 -    :Big Grin:     .     !   ,    ,        . ,   #9  11.
   ?  -  ,   ,        -    .

----------

,          .

----------

> ,          .


 .

        -  . ?

----------

> .
> 
>         -  . ?


()       /             ...
  ....  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

?         .  ?

----------

> ?


.    ?




> .


    -       ,  .. ,         .     .

----------


## Greydog

,    
    ,        ,    ,    ,

----------


## Greydog

.            ,     2      ...

----------

> ,    
>     ,        ,    ,


   -?
    2  ( 13%    +  2   ,  -    ) -    ?  ?   ? ** ,    .

    -    ,   ,  ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -       ,  .. ,         .     .


          ?      /?

----------

> ?      /?


   -     *  ,     . .

    ,       -  /       . 


-------------
* :
)        , ,     ,    , ......
)       ;
)              (,      ..);
)  ,    ,  ;
)   ,   ,      ,        , ,

----------


## _

> -?
>     2  ( 13%    +  2   ,  -    ) -    ?  ?   ?  ,    .


,  ,      ,      (       ...),        "  ".

----------

> ,  ,      ,      (       ...),


   .     .

  -  .






> "  ".


   ,   .

----------


## _

> ?      /?


   (   )   -     ,     ...     ...

----------

> ()       /             ...


...  ,   ,   5    .   ?

----------

> (   )   -     ,     ...     ...


      ... 
 :Frown:

----------


## Natali001

> ,     ?          ?


     ,    ,    " "      ,             .      ,       ,     14-03-14/15-10022  08.03.2011.                ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    , ....
>      ,...
>     ...


           -  ,  ,  ,        . :Frown:

----------


## Natali001

"      .         ..."  ...

----------


## GSokolov

> "  ".


  " "?   ,     ,      . ,   ,        ,  .   2-    .      .  ,  ,     .

----------


## _

> ,        ,  .   2-    .


  ,  :          .

----------


## .

*_*,   ?             :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> -  ,  ,  ,        .


               .
      ,    .
,  ,   -  . " "   ,    ,   .   ""     .   - .   -   .    ...
      :
-        
-     (  ,  ...)
-       .
 ,    . ,    .
 ?  ,            , ,   ( )    ""        .        ,  .
  ,    .            :
-     
-  .
 :Wink:

----------


## _

, *.*.  (  !),  .1, . 226  : 
" ,  , ,   , ,   ,         , __ ,    2  ,  ,       ,      224     ,   .     ,     ,     .
                  ."

----------

> ...
> 
>   ...        -   /...    ...


 !...   .   ...    ...      (   13 )... ...   .

----------

**,     2-... ,               3-, ..       ...

   ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...


  :yes:  !

----------

> !...   .   ...    ...      (   13 )... ...   .


      ?
  ?  2    ?

----------


## 505

> !...   .   ...    ...      (   13 )... ...   .


      .       .         .      / 10 000,00 +  10 000,00 +  - 1 000,00 + / 5 000,00.  26 000,00 .     400 .   4   400 .    .        .  , ,       .          ?

----------

""...

http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/docs/doc_projects/725
 1  2012       - , , , , ,  ,    -    .;

----------

http://www.fss.nnov.ru/ru/4/16/164/?...3&a=entry.show

_       2-?        ?_ 

,          2-.              ,    ,          ,              ,     .

----------


## YUM

> ""...


    :      ,   :
_"   ,     2011          ,     ,                                  ,           "_ ?
   ,   .
        ,     etc. 
         .  ,       " "  -     -     ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,   .
>         ,     etc.



   ,     2011        ,     ,                             "

 ,   ?  :Smilie: ))

----------


## GSokolov

*Lazy Sea*,    ,   ,  - .        (   ), , ,      .     ,   : ,   2012     ?   , -   (     -       2011 ),     ,   , .  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

.    :



> (   һ, 18411889)  ққң  ө ғ-, , , .
> ....


    ,    -  , ...  ..           ! 
      -  ...   :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

